# Secret Weapon Minis 20% off coupon code



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you like Secret Weapon Miniatures products there is a coupon code on his facebook page. He requested that it is not shared but if you go to http://www.facebook.com/SecretWeaponMiniatures and like it you should be able to see it. I just ordered and it does work just fine. 

*The Airbrushes are also 20% off, that means $240 and $280 for a Badger Krome or Renegade with an air compressor. He also carries Raphael 8404 brushes, which a lot of people have said are better then Winsor and Newton Series 7*


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.secretweaponminiatures.com/


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Do you know if they do UK delivery?

EDIT: NEvermind, just found they do, how long will this offer last?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Feb 28th


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Last day folks. Great deal. Fast shipping.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Got one of the airbrush kits, thanks for telling us Djinn, I saved a fair bit


----------

